# Hep C Exposure



## DA SWO (Feb 27, 2014)

Someone has Hep C exposure; How long from exposure to symptom appearing?

I've googled and can't find anything.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 27, 2014)

Exposure in an of itself may not bring about the disease state/symptoms, but it could make the pt test positive for exposure.

Here is a good link with what I think are the answers you're looking for - short answer is 1-6 months after introduction of the pathogen into the bloodstream.

Here is the CDC "ABC's of Hepatitis" information sheet.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 27, 2014)

How did the exposure occur?  Not all contacts with HCV are likely to result in seroconversion.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 27, 2014)

You ok SOWT?

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 27, 2014)

policemedic said:


> How did the exposure occur?  Not all contacts with HCV are likely to result in seroconversion.


Guy got sent to a local (Saudi) Dentist and the symptoms showed up 8-12 months later.


----------

